# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Jian Sword of unknown origin. Looking for clues.

## Tony S

Hi,

I've read lots about these things, but in all honesty none of it has really helped me figure out what this is.

Hoping you guys can help.

Thanks in advance.

Tony

----------


## Timo Nieminen

Modern decorative jian, or fake antique. Which it is depends on what it was being sold as.

The last time I saw one of these, https://sbg-sword-forum.forums.net/t...lp-identifying, my comment was:
Chinese, an "antiqued" (i.e., artifically aged) not-very-historical replica of an ancient Chinese sword. Replicas in this style (un-antiqued) are common, usually for decoration and feng shui. Could be as old as late 20th century.

----------


## Jay Chang

The guard looks Ming Dynasty styled...
Handle is modern, it looks like a Han Style fitting with except made of wood

The Scabbard is even more confusing. 

The Inscription on the blade is small script, qin dynasty
Blade width is wider which looks like Han Style, but most period sword are rusted badly by now.

Suspicious looking sword. Which is not very historically accurate, maybe an old custom sword 
or a replica made to look old ?

----------


## Charles Wu

Like Jay's input. Thank you.

----------

